# No O pain this month?



## teachma (Dec 20, 2002)

For like the first time EVER, CD 14 (and now 15) have come and gone without the typical ovulation pain I usually experience around o-time. I usually get BAD ovulation cramps in the days leading up to ovulation, followed by 24-36 hours of low, one-sided pain. This month, just 12 or so hours of minor crapms/pressure across the lower abdomen, and that's it. Is it possible I didn't ovulate this month? What would be the reason? I'm puzzled!


----------



## maybebaby (Dec 24, 2001)

Do you chart? I mean, that would tell you if you did indeed o or if maybe you just geared up to o and didn't.

If you don't chart, it's harder to say. You might still o this month, perhaps it was delayed for some reason. You might have an anovulatory cycle, I had my first one ever earlier this year and it was like that, I'd feel all ready to pop an egg, then wouldn't...that happened three or four times that cycle but I never truly ovulated (I was charting so I knew I hadn't).

And sometimes you'll o but have different symptoms.

So there's really no way to know for sure without charting. Good luck, hopefully you'll o yet this cycle...


----------

